# 5 DPO having some brown spotting



## BabyLove1111

Hey ladies. I am 5 dpo now and started having brown spotting. It has not been anything heavy. It is brown and I only see it when I wipe. Could this be IB?? I have not had anything happen like this in my whole time ttc. If it is IB when can I get a positive blood and hpt? Thanks everyone!! :flower:


----------



## KristinP

Hey! :) 
I had light pink spotting at 6DPO
I'm testing tomorrow or the next day if AF doesn't show EEEEK!
So I'll et you know what happens for me :o 
Very nervous 


I also had bad lower backache, heart burn, gas and some AF like cramping until 10ishDPO 
Aaaaaahhh!


----------



## BabyLove1111

KristinP said:


> Hey! :)
> I had light pink spotting at 6DPO
> I'm testing tomorrow or the next day if AF doesn't show EEEEK!
> So I'll et you know what happens for me :o
> Very nervous
> 
> 
> I also had bad lower backache, heart burn, gas and some AF like cramping until 10ishDPO
> Aaaaaahhh!

Yay!!! I have been having lower back pain, AF like cramping, and gas. Hopefully this is the month!! Bump buddies if so? :flower:


----------



## babyboop

I also had brown spotting @ 4 and 5dpo and lots of AF like cramping. I'm not sure wat it is. I was wondering if anybody got the same thing and got a BFP. I really hope this is our month :)


----------



## KristinP

Bfn this morning but still no Flow 
So I am officially late
Gunna hold out a few more days and test again 

Sometimes I have a short Luteal phase so I'm thinking low hormones 

Back still hurts, temp still up, still very nauseous.
The thought, smell or sight of food turns my guts 

Looking forward to what happened for you!!
GL


----------



## BabyLove1111

GL ladies! I have terrible AF like cramps and back pain today. Hope it's a good sign. :)


----------



## KristinP

How many DPO are you now? 

I'm two days past due for AF.


----------



## BabyLove1111

KristinP said:


> How many DPO are you now?
> 
> I'm two days past due for AF.

Have you tested? I am 11 DPO now so I think I might test later. Are you still having symptoms?


----------



## Impatientwait

Stalking, i wanna know cause i just seen something earlier in my panties i guess from over night cause it was dried so just a light outline or something colored


----------



## BabyLove1111

Impatientwait said:


> Stalking, i wanna know cause i just seen something earlier in my panties i guess from over night cause it was dried so just a light outline or something colored

I noticed mine when I wiped, it was very light peach colored. The next day it was brown. FX for you!! I am so antsy to test, the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Impatientwait

I haven't seen it yet when i've wiped...i wasn't looking but since i seen that this morning i am looking for it lol.. What DPO are you now?


----------



## BabyLove1111

Impatientwait said:


> I haven't seen it yet when i've wiped...i wasn't looking but since i seen that this morning i am looking for it lol.. What DPO are you now?

I think I am 10 DPO now. I am gonna test later. Wish me luck!! I hope we get our :bfp: this month. Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## Impatientwait

I've been having quite a bit..but don't know if its my imagination lol. I know the smelly bright yellow pee isn't and the cramps probably arnt, but i feel full or hungry all day, sharp pains in sides of boobs every now and then. Tender abdomen..I really hope it is too!!!


----------



## BabyLove1111

I'm supposed to have AF in 5 days and I have had nothing but bfn's :( Anything for you ladies?


----------



## Impatientwait

I'm getting BFN's too and my AF is due on the 4th, 3 days away...idk having dull cramps but thats it! Good luck!! FX


----------



## BabyLove1111

Still getting bfn's :-( Pretty sure I am out this month. Found out the cramping in my abdomen and lower back was a kidney infection. Guess it's on to the next month! Any luck for you yet?


----------



## Impatientwait

I am not 2 days late for AF but its about 7:40 here and i got some pink creamy cm when i wipe, so maybe af about to come, i never spot and am normally doubled over in pain, no wait but a very small cramp on the lower left..not normal, so either AF or i o'd later than i thought!


----------



## BabyLove1111

Have you tested? I am going to take one today to be sure. I am a couple days late for AF too, which never happens. I usually start AF same day and same time every month. I will post the test!


----------



## BabyLove1111

Omg!! Guess what I just got?!!!


----------



## knk2011

BabyLove1111 said:


> Hey ladies. I am 5 dpo now and started having brown spotting. It has not been anything heavy. It is brown and I only see it when I wipe. Could this be IB?? I have not had anything happen like this in my whole time ttc. If it is IB when can I get a positive blood and hpt? Thanks everyone!! :flower:



Just to let you know, I implanted at 5dpo (which I know because I was charting) and I got my faint positive bfp at 12dpo :) I think maybe I could have gotten it a day or so earlier, but it was still faint at 12dpo x


Edit: Scratch that last, just saw your update. Congrats :)! x


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Congratulations babylove1111 :happydance:


----------

